

Ask HN: What project (not launched yet) are you working on at the moment? - sideproject

Would love to find out what people are (quietly) working on at the moment! Something that hasn&#x27;t launched yet! :) Maybe you don&#x27;t want to give details, but how about a teaser?
======
basicallydan
A pub/bar crawl iPhone app which uses London Underground lines for routes. The
code is all up on GitHub [1] if you'd like to build and try it out, but if
you'd like to just see how I did the interaction (I'm quite pleased with how
slick it's turned out) here is a not-too-out-of-date gif I put on dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1326115-London-Pub-Crawl-
Interacti...](http://dribbble.com/shots/1326115-London-Pub-Crawl-Interaction)

[1] [https://github.com/basicallydan/pub-crawl-
london](https://github.com/basicallydan/pub-crawl-london) \- Before anybody
points it out, the API keys I've left in the code will be deleted before I
release this, and I'll use new ones - don't worry :) it's just easier this way
than having to set up some kinda build system for such a small project.

------
adamqureshi
Working on this new project SWEAT ME. PROBLEM: a group of people want to find
the best fitness classes to take and share the class / time / type of class
with friends. I am working on an MVP to make this using FB login / bootstrap 3
/ backbone js. It is for a group of 100 people and all these people work for a
company. Hopefully i want to show the company and at some point have them
endorse the app and use the user data to make better products. I am pursuing
3/4 luxury health clubs for their class schedules.

------
matthewarkin
An old video (vhs) to digital conversion project with a nice little app that
lets you share old memories with friends and family as well as add in a bunch
of "digital" memories, and do cool albums with a TaskRabbit-esque video
editing/media management service.

Law firm brokerage website

I've got an idea for a cool photo management organization tool that I haven't
started working on yet.

------
hhaidar
Let's Chat, a chat app for small teams: [https://github.com/sdelements/lets-
chat](https://github.com/sdelements/lets-chat)

It currently looks something like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/Lwp2K01.png](http://i.imgur.com/Lwp2K01.png)

Still a work in progress though!

~~~
matthewarkin
Looks cool, might have to play around with it / fork it. I know that company I
worked for wanted to do move away from the IRC channel hosted by one of our
contractors to a system we controlled.

~~~
hhaidar
Sounds awesome! That's pretty much what we went through. We wanted something
easy enough to use with all our data staying with us.

------
KevFit
Currently working on Fit Coach:
[http://www.fitcoachapp.com](http://www.fitcoachapp.com)

It's software for personal trainers and nutritionists that allow them to put
together workouts, meal plans, and also help out with billing.

I'm hoping to get it out there before the new year.

------
japhyr
Introduction to Python, an open resource for teaching and learning Python:
[http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)

It's not complete enough for someone to learn Python entirely from the site
yet, but there's enough there to see where it's going.

~~~
sehr
How will this differ from say, Learn Python the Hard Way or codecademy?

~~~
japhyr
Good question. I started [http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)
after watching my students be unsuccessful in most of the existing courses.
They need a little more direction than LPTHW offers, and they aren't quite
ready to keep pace with a Coursera or Udacity course. Some of the key features
of introtopython:

\- It is completely open source. This offers a number of advantages, that I'd
be happy to specify.

\- It starts with no assumption of prior knowledge. When introtopython is
mature, someone who has just heard of Python should be able to install Python
on their own system, and start working through the lessons and exercises, and
progress straight through to the Projects.

\- It has a short series of Exercises and Challenges after each new topic. As
these grow in number and quality, there should be room for people who need
more practice on each topic to progress slowly through the topics, while
students who learn faster can progress at their own pace.

\- As the collection of projects grows, the site can be useful to more
experienced programmers as well. I am looking forward to writing a section on
Django. Someone who already knows Python but hasn't used Django might find
just the writeup on Django really useful. A better example might be the
Basemap example that has already been written. If you know Python but haven't
used matplotlib or Basemap, you might really like this writeup:
[http://introtopython.org/visualization_earthquakes.html](http://introtopython.org/visualization_earthquakes.html)

------
strick
Yearloop - A dropbox-based service that emails you photos from a year ago, 2
years ago, etc. If you miss everpix or have played around with timehop you
might like it. Hit me up if you want to help with testing! This thing is
alpha-quality, but is read only and won't hurt your pictures.

~~~
shahed
do you know about Picturelife?

~~~
strick
I just signed up and am kicking the tires now. Thanks!

------
kgen
Working on a side-project development-log type service
([http://capsulr.com](http://capsulr.com)), but I think I need to iterate on
it a bit more for other people to find it useful (though it's working well for
me :/)

------
egge
RAW-only photo backup. We are develop app not like everpix, dropbox, 500px,
flickr, etc. We are long term backup for huge sizes. We use Amazon Glacier for
RAW formats and S3 for previews/sharing. Close to first private release, can't
wait for it :)

------
krrishd
[http://teen2geek.com](http://teen2geek.com)

Just a teen development initiative that includes a site for learning
development, an internship board, and a social news platform

------
brettkromkamp
[http://www.perfectlearn.com](http://www.perfectlearn.com) Topic map-based
personal learning environment with extensive semantic web integration (for
both web and mobile).

~~~
sideproject
looks great! Liked the mock-ups.. would love to see a real screenshot. How far
are you into it? Looks like you've been building it for awhile?

------
meerita
I'm doing a voice-guide tour app. And it will kick ass.

~~~
basicallydan
I met a guy the other night working on something called Toursome:
[http://tourso.me/](http://tourso.me/) \- are you in London by any chance? If
so, you definitely need to meet him because he's looking to speak to more devs
or people relevant to his work. Email me dan [at] danielhough.co.uk, I'll
intro you if you like.

~~~
meerita
We're in Barcelona.

------
contextual
Death Throe, the first 'game lab' for Self Experiments:
[http://selfexperiments.com](http://selfexperiments.com)

------
bliti
YATD (yet another to-do list). But with an emphasis on what me and my family
need. It could end up being something entirely different. :)

~~~
namenotrequired
Written in YAL? :)

~~~
bliti
LOL

------
colanderman
A multiplayer real-time coding/strategy game.

------
raoul_duke
A web-based todo list with Vim bindings. Something with yanking, pasting,
deleting, and creating lists.

------
nherment
a beautiful webmail with emphasis on UX:
[http://dolphyn.io/](http://dolphyn.io/)

source code:
[https://github.com/dolphyn/dolphyn](https://github.com/dolphyn/dolphyn)

------
Mankhool
One Degree: Distributed Intelligence

